# Wife desperately needs assistance!



## ladybugmccool (Dec 18, 2007)

My husband has wanted to start a model train collection for years and I've decided this is the year for him. Only one problem - I have NO clue about what a good scale would be, diesel or electrice, the works!

Anybody w/ some patience care to lend advice? PLEASE! LOL


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

OOH this is a good one.

I'll just throw some stuff out there..

Do you have alot of space, ie a huge basement, or backyard, or is this just to 'collect' with out running them? Display only?

Are funds unlimited? LOL, I wish that was my problem?

What interests has he expressed? US railroads, steam diesel, European, electric, Swiss Alps, etc?

Need more info to help!!


----------



## ladybugmccool (Dec 18, 2007)

Space is limited (den area/bedroom) but hopefully that will only be a temporary problem.  We'd love to be able to set it up and run it. He hasn't expressed a particular affinity to anything or anyone so I'd welcome any cool ideas you could suggest. I'm really hoping to just get him started and add to it continually. Steam/diesel? Which would you recommend? Don't wanna spend an absolute fortune but would like something middle-of-the-road . . .

Clear as mud?
Machaela


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

For the size, the most popular scales are N-HO-O-G in order of biggest to smallest. It sounds like N scale or HO would be suitable, given the space you have available.

I don't know of any American starter sets, any one else chime in here? I know of European based ones, of which I am biased to.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

You can start here>>> http://walthers.com/exec/sets?type=0all.txt&price=all&scale=H I would pick a set that uses the Life-Like Power-Lok or Bachmann EZ Track sysems to start with as they lock together securely and have a wide range of aftermarket accessories. From there I would pick up a simple car and/or building kit or two, taking care to avoid the dreaded "musthavititus" that easily plagues newcomers. Most layouts and setups you will see are the result of several years of work so pace yourself, learn how they work and how to take care of them and play with just what it is that interests you in this hobby. Blessings, BC


----------



## Stan kolak (Dec 4, 2007)

*Help, assistance*

According to a mag. survey, HO size has about 87% of the market. Sizes above and below this cost a little more to set up. There are starter sets in W-mart, and toys are us when available. Almost all starter sets are deisel, some with steam loco. All suppliers have accesories for HO scale. People, scenery, tunnels, bridges, buildings etc. Find out if there is a train show, (flea market), in your area. You can barter and pick up items 2nd hand at a good price. 2nd hand old buildings are realistic in the old mill towns. Hope this helps you a little.


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Anxiously awaiting an update from the original poster


----------



## Jerry1949 (Dec 30, 2007)

*I'm new to this forum, but.....*

I would recommend Athearn, diesel, HO with Kato track. The sets are relatively inexpensive and Athearn builds bulletproof stuff. I hope your husband (and YOU TOO), enjoys this wonderful hobby. It can be a very rewarding endeavor and can be as simple as you like or as complicated as rocket science. The choice is yours (his).


----------



## paceway (Feb 8, 2007)

The first thing I would suggest is to get a couple of copies of Model Railroader and Garden Railway magazines. They will not only give you the starter sets available and where to get them but they will show both of you what can be done with model railroads. 

Happy railroading...


----------

